
I Have No Enemies (Nobel Lecture in Absentia, December 10, 2010) - 68c12c16
https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2010/xiaobo-lecture.html
======
68c12c16
"Hatred can rot away at a person's intelligence and conscience. Enemy
mentality will poison the spirit of a nation, incite cruel mortal struggles,
destroy a society's tolerance and humanity, and hinder a nation's progress
toward freedom and democracy."

\-- an excerpt from the article

Note: This article was written by Liu Xiaobo for his final statement at his
trial in the winter of 2009. It was later read, on his behalf, as his laureate
lecture when he was awarded the 2010 Nobel Peace Prize in absentia.

